# Dirty egg?



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I knew something would pop up that I didn't know (doesn't it always?).

Rocky and Lexi laid egg #3 today, but unlike #1 and #2 it was dirty?  Is this normal? I have never heard of it before? Is a vet trip in order or am I over reacting? I will try to get a picture when I go over and post it later if I can.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

dirty? is it darker or something?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

untill we see a pic i would not make sugestions as i don,t no


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

It looks as though she has pooped on it as it was passed maybe? I am not able to get a pic yet because Mom and Dad are very dilligent about sitting on those eggs, lol.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

in time you will


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

The egg is clean...  and Warm..  Mommy and daddy are doing an awesome job!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> The egg is clean...  and Warm..  Mommy and daddy are doing an awesome job!!!


Good news!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

did you get my email??


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> did you get my email??


Yup, and I emailed you back Check your email, lol!


----------

